# What other forums besides MUT?



## divamom (Dec 29, 2005)

I was wondering what other forums you guys went to that were awesome besides MUT....(as if I have time, this place is addicting! :icon_chee)


----------



## Cirean (Dec 29, 2005)

This is the only one. There's a fan site for one of my favorite authors but I only go there when she releases a new book, any other time and the traffic is too light.


----------



## Min (Dec 29, 2005)

I frequent a vegetarian board &amp; also my husband is in a band &amp; their site is managed by me so Im also on there alot. This is my only makeup board  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 29, 2005)

nope!!! only mut i sometime go to ebay but most of the time if not all i come here:icon_chee


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 29, 2005)

I could never cheat on MuT!


----------



## canelita (Dec 29, 2005)

MakeupTalk is the only one, I can't imagine one better than this place.


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 29, 2005)

I check makeupalley too.


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 30, 2005)

Nah, don't really do too many other forums besides a couple of forums about Turtles since I now have three little ones to care for!


----------



## bunni (Dec 30, 2005)

Our college's message board and this one most often! There is one makeupally that I go once in a while to read reviews. This one is my full time job for now, lol. :icon_chee


----------



## smilingface (Dec 30, 2005)

I go to a lot of them. Lets see: Beautybuzz, icompact, naturallycurly, hsn, qvc, emakemeup and healthboards.


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Dec 30, 2005)

I go to a few tattoo forums, and also crochet forums. But as far as makeup, fashion and hair I stay here.


----------



## kocho_uketomeru (Dec 30, 2005)

emakemeup, I went back there earlier this year after a lifestyle induced break of 3 years. I am getting into MUT more as I work out the tabs.


----------



## devinjhans (Dec 30, 2005)

i go to livejournal.....mac cosmetics and mac sistahs community. i also visit specktra.net and longhaircareforum, but none as frequent as this site.


----------



## Liz (Dec 30, 2005)

the mac cosmetics community on LJ

and then telivision without pity is funny


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 30, 2005)

just this one and an albanian forum (i met sofia and salope there!).


----------



## FairyRave (Dec 30, 2005)

I go to a lot of them too. I go to emakemeup, icompact, beautybuzz, talkcosmetics, makeupalley, and a couple of other ones. But MUT is by far my favorite, especially since the whole website does nothing but get better. Thanks to Tony and the moderators.


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 30, 2005)

I started visiting this yoga forum but some of the people on there seem kind of snobby so I mostly lurk and post very very little....

I read this other martial arts forum and a health forum....

BUT ---------------

THIS is the only board that seems really down to earth!!!:clap


----------



## monniej (Dec 30, 2005)

only mut for me!


----------



## KittyM (Dec 30, 2005)

I love mut, but now i got a bit hooked on Myspace too!Still trying to figure it all out there!It takes some time, but I prefer this place!!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Dec 30, 2005)

Some other fashion and hair sites, and I browse through specktra; haven't joined yet though.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 30, 2005)

I've seen you on Specktra.net Charms. I cruise the site for MAC info.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 30, 2005)

It's a good site for needed info. If it helps, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 30, 2005)

Livejournal and myspace.


----------



## DG_14 (Dec 31, 2005)

I probably go on about a million DP forums. Heh. I've lost most of the links to the ones I've signed up for, though.


----------



## looooch (Dec 31, 2005)

I agree with this comment! I used to go to Makeupalley for all sorts of things like swapping (mostly) reviews and sorts, but when i would read the posts on the boards, the girls seem so catty and rude:icon_roll They say they are sarcastic but i didnt find any of there comments to be funny; just plain rude.

This board is the best all around. I used to lurk for the longest time!!! i joined MUT so long ago, if i didnt lurk all this time i would have been in the millennium club by now!!! Anyhow, this is a fantastic board and it keeps getting better in my opinion:icon_love


----------



## BeneBaby (Jan 1, 2006)

I used to visit MakeupAlley, but not anymore...too much drama! Now I mostly visit Myspace, Ebay and here!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jan 1, 2006)

I love my polish cosmetic forum, wizaz.pl, I spend most of my internet time there, I am a moderator and very devoted member there for cosmetics, MUT is number one for the english language forums. I also visit frequently celebrity gossip forum :icon_redf

I go to makeup alley sometimes. I also visit polish forum called "Biochemistry of Beauty" and there I try to educate myself more on the ingridients, good sun protection, this forum is more concrete and helps me to be more critical and skeptical about what the cosmetic companies tell us and what the cosmetic can REALLY do.


----------



## lilla (Jan 1, 2006)

I used to belong to other forums like QVC, HSN, and Mua but after I joined to mut I didn't have time for them. I do visit to read about certain products from time to time.


----------



## Laura (Jan 1, 2006)

MuT is like a baby to me so this is my place! I do lurk on other sites like MUA but i dont post much. All the info i ever need is here plus we have lots of qualified MU artists that post regularly!


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 1, 2006)

I go on the lush forum, but nowhere near as often as i am on MUT. I also go on to makeupalley, but only for the reviews. MUT rules! :icon_bigg


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 2, 2006)

I recently saw emakemeup and icompac too.


----------



## Leony (Jan 3, 2006)

Only MUT for me.


----------



## katisha (Jan 3, 2006)

Vogue Australia forum (which is now a shadow of its former self  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Multidimensional Womanhood (set up by Vogue members who wanted to talk about topics that were restricted by VF)

Specktra (I lurk there and stalk PrettyKitty, just like half of VF's makeup girls do :icon_lol: )


----------



## Eva121 (Jan 3, 2006)

Only Mut! I'm registered on Mua, but have never posted.


----------



## kboogie007 (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm a member of longhaircareforum and that's for hair advice but for makeup this is my home.


----------



## hilsbabe (Jan 3, 2006)

I go to a playgroup site..I joined when I was pregnant with my first (about 2 years ago) and have been addicted and grown to love the women there.

I also go to a fitness/bodybuilding site. I have a degree in Exercise Science and Nutrition.:icon_smil


----------



## coconut_cutie (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm a lush handmade cosmetics obsessive so i am on that forum a lot, but i find it very 'cliquey', this place is much friendlier! I visit MUA too, but only for reviews, have never posted.:icon_chee


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jan 18, 2006)

Well its not a Make-up one but I also LOVE:icon_love IMDB (Internet Movie Data base).:clap


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm not a member of any other Makeup forums, but I am a member of a Border Collie Forum with is a godsend! If no one here has ever owned a Border Collie, let me just say this: They are one of the smartest, wonderfulest, most rewarding animals to own, but they take alot of dedication and care - I would have been lost without my online BC owner-friends to help me out.

Another forum I am a member of is a forum for an mmorpg called Ashen Emipres. My husband used to play this game alot and he got me into it for awhile. We both stopped playing the game, but I made so many great friends that I still like to keep in contact on the forums.

If there are any online gamers out there, check it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura (Jan 18, 2006)

Huh? Stalk as in you think she's great at make up and you like what she does??


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 18, 2006)

I registered to the other beauty sites, but I don't visit them. I am a member/moderator of several groups on MySpace. I am also group owner of a Weight Watchers - Health &amp; Fitness related group.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jan 18, 2006)

I post on a private forum that was started by regular members of DVDTalk.com about 6years ago. It has about 80 members and is closed to general public.


----------



## candacecorey (Jan 18, 2006)

There are 3 pages......so I haven't read all of them. So hopefully I haven't typed the same ones over and over.

Kevyn Aucoin board (very very good board)

Makeup Artist Magazine forum

Makeup411

Makeup Artist Workshop Board

W.A.M.A (Worldwide Alliance of Makeup Artists group)

Some good sites to look at for makeup inspiration:

Zoozoom (killer online magazine)

Makeup Mania

ok...those are a few for ya! :icon_chee


----------



## posterofagirl (Apr 15, 2006)

Or is MuT the only one?


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi,

I go on EmElle's Industry Forum (Makeup Artist, Hairstylist, and Fashion Stylist Forum), Specktra.Net, MSN Group's A Estheticians Group and AOL's Black Voices.


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 15, 2006)

I wouldn't say I "frequent" any other boards. I definitely stop by others every now and then if I can't find info here, but it's rare. And MUT is rapidly expanding as far as members and topics go, so I have no need to go anywhere else.


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 15, 2006)

MUT is my favorite online site by far, but I do visit a few others, including ones for people with depression, people with dachshunds as pets, people with diabetes, a group for families of the mentally ill, a poetry/short fiction website and sometimes(just for the reviews)I wander down MakeupAlley.Oh, and one about helping to save endangered animals which I'm so mad has disappeared.


----------



## Satin (Apr 15, 2006)

I do but that would be for reviews!


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 15, 2006)

none that i'm really on as much as i'm on here. i :heart: MuT!!


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 15, 2006)

I go to a few others. A cross stitch livejournal group, a couple of craft boards and another makeup board.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Apr 15, 2006)

i'm a long-time member of a private board. It started 7 years ago as an offshoot of DVDtalk.com, and took on a life of it's own. Both me and my husband have been posting there for years, way before we even started dating.


----------



## anne7 (Apr 15, 2006)

The only other boards where I have accounts are makeupalley (for the reviews, the boards don't do anything for me) and the Red Sox fan forum.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 15, 2006)

Nope, just MuT --- unless I'm looking for a hair article.. then I just google  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't have time to devote to any other boards. Once, I shopped around for ghost-hunter forums but found that alot of those people keep to themselves and are either wary of strangers or are just too whacked out. I do search for stuff on the Internet, but as for creating other board "relationships", I am just not interested. I love to write and blogging is fun, but it can too nerve-racking and treacherous. That is what I have a NotePad for anyway...it serves as a blog for me and I am thrilled MUT offers it.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 16, 2006)

MuT, of course, and an albanian website.


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm only here on MUT.... I'm not too swift when it comes to cyberspace!!!!!!!


----------



## PopModePrincess (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm registered on Specktra but I don't spend much time there at all.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 16, 2006)

Just MUT, it has such an informative group of people who are very nice! :satisfied:


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 16, 2006)

this is pretty much it. i tend to go with one board until it dies then go somewhere else.


----------



## latina girl (Apr 16, 2006)

I frequent:

Vogue Australia forum

Specktra

Future of faces

Make Up Alley-Only really for reviews and pics

And here now too.


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yep, I do.

Vogue Australia

MUA

Specktra

MDWH

Lush AU/NZ

If you want to see the names I go under, check out my Notepad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (Apr 16, 2006)

i used to go to tons of 4rums .. but since i found MuT ... i've been to addicted to go anywhere else .. lol


----------



## Becka (Apr 16, 2006)

Only MUT and I rarely even visit any other site except ebay. Since I found MUT I've never had a desire to check out any other forum


----------



## jennycateyez (Apr 16, 2006)

i only post here but i do go on specktra just to see what sales they have going on and to see the tutorials


----------



## mzbees (Apr 16, 2006)

Mama Drama. Because I'm a mom, and a drama whore. :laughing:


----------



## KristieTX (Apr 16, 2006)

Brazen, you're a ghosthunter too?

I only post on this site and one called House of Estrogen where I have some long time friends, but I also frequently visit icompact.com for their drugstore makeup recommendations and sometimes specktra.net.


----------



## eightthirty (Apr 16, 2006)

Can you tell me more about Mama Drama? I checked it out and it looks pretty interesting, but I'm not sure I understand the drama concept. How much drama are we talking?


----------



## lavender (Apr 17, 2006)

I used to be totally addicted to crocheting about a year ago. I would frequent a crochet forum at that time...but I hardly have any time to crochet now. So I kinda lost interest. I found MUT when I was searching for some skin problem. I like it here since it is soooo informative  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andi (Apr 17, 2006)

only specktra (for FOTDs and tutorials) and Makeupalley (for reviews when I need any...but itÂ´s always better to find the review that IÂ´m looking for on here, especially if itÂ´s written by a person that I know on here)


----------



## Zoey (Apr 17, 2006)

Recently joined Spectra,visit Makeupalley for pics and reviews and Biochemistry of beauty for skincare,I'm also on some doggie forums,but not too often.


----------



## Maja (Apr 17, 2006)

Not frequent, but I do check out other mu sites; sewing forums, Lush, fashion forums...


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 18, 2006)

I lurk and follow a bunch of other mostly Paranormal type forums involving Bigfoot (Sasquatch),:rocknroll2: UFO's, :rocknroll2:the Loch Ness Monster :santa:and other Occult Weird stuff and phenomena both explained and not. And an Egyptology forum. But I never post on any of them. MUT is the only place I post and enjoy posting and have met the coolest, most awesome posters!:icon_salut::heart: and actually taken the time to get to know people. The other places(the Egyptology one is ok...barely) are just too hardcore for me. People get whacked and are very tactless with complete strangers they have never met. I mean, it should all be fun, the Loch Ness Monster is something that hasn't even been proven yet, right...and people flipping go off on one another over stuff. I don't have the tough-as-nails or whatever attitude to go and post there. Newbies get ripped to shreds, anyway. Not my basket a rats, I tell ya.

Sorry rant over!

I love MUT!


----------



## Leony (Apr 19, 2006)

Nah just MUT for me.


----------



## Fairy_Princess (Apr 20, 2006)

i do alot of Korn messege boards and TK101 but that is about it i go to this one most though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ArbonQueen (Apr 20, 2006)

I really like it hear more than a few other boards I was on. I actually have not been on any others unless to post one or two times to tell my friends there hello.

Now that I am better I am not going to get much time online but when I do I will more than likely be here.

I do spend some time in a business group call http://www.maxincommon.com/ArbonQueen

Great networking site for any of you in any type of business.

Ann Phelps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 20, 2006)

I like to look at a lot of different boards of different topics. Diversity in knowledge is good for the soul.:shuriken:


----------



## Pauline (Apr 24, 2006)

Call me boring but i only go to two places i visit regularly, one is here for all my womanly needs and one other place. I tend to stick to a place once i've made an attachment and i prefer to pour my energy's into that place.


----------



## Cheebs (Apr 24, 2006)

I also visit an anime forum that I've been going to for almost 4 years and a private one from my university for science students.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 24, 2006)

i go on specktra for swatches and reviews. but i do 99% of my postings here.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 24, 2006)

MuT is my one and only true love! :inlove:


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 25, 2006)

I frequent one other board, a Lord of the Rings message board  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Plus I occasionally pop into computer programming boards when I need help with something...


----------



## Trixie Stardust (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm not sure which is worse, my makeup addiction or my messageboard addiction??? :whistling:

I post at makeupalley, Specktra, and lots of EZboards. :icon_redf


----------



## LaCreesha09 (Jul 25, 2006)

other than this site what are some of the other mu sites you belong to. I love mua it is an awesome site.


----------



## LVA (Jul 25, 2006)

we have a similiar thread that posterofagirl started here   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Jul 25, 2006)

thanks LVA, I'll merge these


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 25, 2006)

this is the only one I frequent. I go to specktra every now and then, but not near as often as here!


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 25, 2006)

I have two other boards that I post on regularly. One is a tanning board. I no longer tan but I have a few friends that I like to keep in touch with and the other is a board that I hang out with my friends on.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 25, 2006)

Nope! Just MuT! Unless you could the one I use for swapping, but that's all I use it for!


----------



## eric (Jul 25, 2006)

this is it for mee


----------



## SwtValina (Jul 25, 2006)

A few... specktra.net (for pics/gallery), MakeupAlley (for reviews), studentdoctor.net (med site), the purse forum (forum on designer bags)


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jul 25, 2006)

I visit MUA and Specktra too.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 25, 2006)

Just here and thats it..


----------



## Midgard (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm also on MUA, Specktra and mac_cosmetics on livejournal.


----------



## WhitneyF (Jul 25, 2006)

MUT has become my home. I haven't needed to venture anywhere else since I found it!


----------



## Jazzything (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm a member of a private group made up of escaped members of another board where the webmaster is an insane manipulator who was giving members private messages to others just to hurt feelings and mess with people who were already unstable. I used to belong to an MS support group, but the fighting there got crazy so I quit. Good thing I don't need that kind of support any more. My dr was wrong and I don't have MS.

This is the only board I have been on where the members are nice and don't try to pick fights with others, or tear down your opinions. You all are "da bomb"!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 25, 2006)

wow, that's horrible! i'm glad you don't have MS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 26, 2006)

For me:

The Future of Faces

Vogue Australia

Make up Diversity

Spektra

Make Up Alley

and of course here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## littletingoddes (Jul 26, 2006)

I used to frequent ICompact a lot, but not anymore. I check the reviews on MUA, and the forum at Metclub's site (Metallica's fan club). But that's it, other than here!


----------



## ivette (Jul 26, 2006)

mut of course, but i go to the following:

budgetfashionista, allure,cosmo, instyle, self, shape,maybeauty, glamour, cosmeticindustry, naturallycurly(my hair type), and others that i can't remember

at the moment


----------



## fiji (Jul 28, 2006)

Other make-up boards? Nope!

But I am so addiced to the Scrubs board (Patrick and Robin from General Hospital)

Love, Love, Love DR. Hottie!


----------



## Geek (Jul 28, 2006)

Whoa! That's so weird and twisted!!! Is that another beauty site?


----------



## sadhunni (Jul 28, 2006)

i go to makeupalley for reviews. purseforum, and this one.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 28, 2006)

Not really.


----------



## willie (Jul 28, 2006)

have tried to find other places but mut is by far the most informative and the only one i use.


----------



## pla4u (Jul 28, 2006)

I also have friends at

http://groups.msn.com/AnniesSignatureStyles

http://groups.msn.com/anniesmaturesigs

&amp;

http://groups.msn.com/CaffieneQueens


----------



## Kelly (Sep 8, 2006)

I just recently found one:

www.skincaretalk.com (it's fairly new...but if you like cozy or ground floor...this is a very nice forum, they are looking to increase their user size....so if you decide to check it out....you could meantion my name "Kelly" as your referral)

www.healthboards.com (this is a big forum with TONS of different topics)

www.mboxcommunity.com (matchbox cars forum...trying to learn the worth of some antique cars we are trying to sell for brother-in-law)


----------



## mabelwan (Sep 8, 2006)

Besides MUT, I'm also a memebr of another 3 froums; two Chinese(one is a beauty forum) and one English forum(beauty forum too)...


----------



## TylerD (Sep 8, 2006)

I used to go on acne.org alll the time....but as of a few days ago I stopped because I dont like it anymore, got a bit to depressing for my taste.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Sep 8, 2006)

Just MUT. I have tried other boards but have never clicked there. Either I became a target of whack jobs or I got in fights with insane people over innane subjects.


----------



## Geek (Sep 8, 2006)

your not a whack job, Brrroom! We wuv ya!


----------



## TylerD (Sep 8, 2006)

I agree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />:inlove:


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Sep 8, 2006)

I used to be on several boards before signing up with this one. Way back in 2000 and up until mid 2003, I used to be a regular at the official Linkin Park &amp; Christina Aguilera boards. I've also been on the rapmusic.com board and the myspace forums, but I like it MUCH better here =]


----------



## lilla (Sep 8, 2006)

When I have time, I visit many boards. I like searching for products and reading about how other people like them. :glasses:


----------



## han (Sep 8, 2006)

i do for reviews but like it here better for forums


----------



## babydoll1209 (Sep 9, 2006)

MUT takes all my time so it's my The One :laughing:


----------



## lynnda (Sep 9, 2006)

I am here all the time!!

what did I do before mut??:icon_scratch:


----------



## yesterday_x3 (Sep 9, 2006)

soompi.com/forums

Been a member for 7 years. It used to be just a Korean Entertainment forum, but has grown into an all around forum with sections for college kids, to fashion, to worldwide entertainment instead of just Korean.

http://z13.invisionfree.com/PhatKimc...ex.php?act=idx

A smallknit community forum run by a friend.


----------



## babyapplejack (Sep 12, 2006)

I visit a few my little pony message boards and a couple baby message boards.


----------



## SumtingSweet (Oct 15, 2006)

I used to be all over the web and I used to feels so guilty when I couldn't fine the time to post on all of them. Before makeup my thing was hair so I was a frequent poster @ Nappurality.com. I still love it but as I become more adept with dealing with my hair I find that I don't need it that much. My other hair forums are Naturallycurly.com, and happycurls.com (which I hold to my heart dearly...one of my hair buddies started it...Woot!)

I used to post @ Sparknotes.com (a weightloss forum with an awesome calorie tracker) but I slacked off...I think I'm going to start again. Another weight loss community that I lurk at is 3fatchicks.com (awesome but so huge that it's hard to find your place in the community).

As far as makeup goes I am a member at Specktra (visit mostly for FOTD's, sale, and Beauty of Color sections), MUA(reviews...I don't like the boards there), Cocoachic (just joined) *but *MUT is superb because _everything_ revolves around the threads and the members...I love it!


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Oct 15, 2006)

makeupalley. actually i spend more time there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *hides*


----------



## foxybronx (Oct 15, 2006)

Hair forums

Diaspora Hair Care Main Page (favorite hair forum, i am there all day)

Long Hair Care Forum - Dedicated to helping women of color reach their hair length goals

Black Hair, Black Beauty - BlackHairMedia.com

NaturallyCurly.com -- Where Curls Come to Life

Makeup forums

MakeupTalk.com: makeup, beauty, skin care, beauty product reviews, beauty products, eyemakeup, eye makeup, hair care, talk and gossip for women (my favorite makeup forum)

Spectranet-Broadband Convergent Services Provider

MakeupAlley I Street Smart Beauty!

Fashion forums i lurk at..

http://www.elle.com/idealbb/default.asp elle fashion forum

Shake Your Beauty

the Fashion Spot - Fashion Industry Forums

JackieNicole Fashion Forums :: Index


----------



## SumtingSweet (Oct 15, 2006)

Traitor! Hahahaha! I'm just kidding:add_wegbrech:


----------

